# QUIZ - Which OS Are You?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't usually do these, but this one made me laugh....maybe it's just the geek in me. 

http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php

Oh yeah, I got "Amiga" LOL


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 17, 2004)

I got 'APPLE DOS 3.1

Simpe and primitive with a good understand of the common man. You're still a work in progress, but a good start.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

*gloats or something *


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Gave the test to Seig.. Here's his results.. 
*twitch*

He laughed heartily..


----------



## Bester (Oct 17, 2004)

I think I've been insulted.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 17, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 17, 2004)

..thank god I didn't get ME...someone would have been hurt...


----------



## someguy (Oct 17, 2004)

You are Windows 98.  You're a bit flaky, but well-liked.  You don't have a great memory, but everyone seems to know you.  A great person to hang out with and play some games


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 17, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*




​


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Oct 17, 2004)

Lol, ummm... o..kay

You are OS/2 Warp
You're plagued by feelings of abandonment and disgust for your backsdabbing step brother. Oh, what might have been.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 17, 2004)

here I am


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2004)

I join the rank of those who are:

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 17, 2004)

Interesting.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2004)

I also took their "Which File Extension" quiz...

This came as no suprise to me...


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 18, 2004)

XP


----------



## bignick (Oct 18, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*






so true....me and linux are good friends


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 18, 2004)

Debian Linux here too  :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

Windows XP.

 Another curious result.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 27, 2004)

Slackware Linux.  Bright, often mistaken for insane, elegant solutions take more time, less effort.

Yup.


----------



## Baytor (Oct 27, 2004)

Debian Linux.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 27, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*




​​Never heard of it, but sounds good.​


----------



## ppko (Oct 27, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I don't usually do these, but this one made me laugh....maybe it's just the geek in me.
> 
> http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php
> 
> Oh yeah, I got "Amiga" LOL


I am palm OS
<a href="<A href="http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php"><img">http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php"><img
src="http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2003/01/os_quiz/palm.jpg" width="300" height="90"
border="0" alt="You are Palm OS. Punctual, straightforward and very useful.  Your mother wants you to do more with your life like your cousin Wince, but you're happy with who you are."><br>Which OS are You?</a>


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 27, 2004)

<html><a href="<A href="http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php"><img">http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php"><img
src="http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2003/01/os_quiz/amiga.jpg" width="300" height="90"
border="0" alt="You are Amiga OS. Ahead of your time.  You keep a lot of balls in the air.  If only your parents had given you more opportunities to suceed."><br>Which OS are You?</a></html>

I guess ill see if this MB does html 

If not i am a Amiga OS


----------



## Zepp (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't even know how to use this one.  Go fig.


----------

